# minor details



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

the cruze in the back looks very nice,looks like it was ment to be there


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

That looks great! I think I'm going to take that chrome trim off and paint it too. Did you use plasti-cote for that?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nicely done on the trim an the headlights. 

Is that 35% tint. And how the h3\\ did you get it to install properly on the headlights. I tried it once just to mess around, but ive always had problems with concaves an convexes. 



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good, I want a very light tint on mine. 

I second the how the h3ll you got that on.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

thanks!

- its 20% tint all around
- the trim piece is wrapped in 3M Di-Noc along with them emblems.
- As for the headlight tint..........what a pain in the A$$!! I tried two methods one wet the other dry. Dry turned out way better when I used a heat gun along with it. Wet was just a mess, you get one end down then start the other it will slip off


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Got any close ups of the lights? You did it without taking them off right?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Would you call that a debadging and rebadging? to take the Cruze from the side of the trunk and put it in the middle? LOL


jakkaroo said:


> the cruze in the back looks very nice,looks like it was meant to be there


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I love the way it looks! I however wear my badges proudly!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

My question is, does anyone have a black/carbon trunk trim on a silver Cruze? I've seen it done on black numerous times, but I want to see it on silver so I know whether or not to do it as well.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Smurf I did my. Pic should, may be in the garage. if not ill have to attach it or add it or figure something out.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just finished up these today. Also did the front Bowie as well.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

looks good, and sorry no close up shots of the headlights at the moment. 

FYI - the toughest part is right underneath the bump part. I had to poke a pin hole and use a heat gun to press out the bubbles. So far no problems.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

MINI 3NI said:


> looks good, and sorry no close up shots of the headlights at the moment.
> 
> FYI - the toughest part is right underneath the bump part. I had to poke a pin hole and use a heat gun to press out the bubbles. So far no problems.


Yeah I was looking at that yesterday and knew it would be a pain.lol


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I just finished up the chrome door trim. Super easy to do. I know boats did it a while back.
But I actually took off the trim and used a blow drier to get it super clean.














Just grab a corner and pull it up comes off relatively easy.







Cut 1.5" wide strips. That will allow for 1/4 to fold and tuck on the inside.










Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Anyone know exactly hot to take the chrome trim off the grill, so I can paint without masking off I hate tape


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

Really it came off that easy???

I believe with the grill you have to take the whole front off.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

hmmm after seeing this, im itching to give the headlights a light tint


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> Just finished up these today. Also did the front Bowie as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


Looks like the dog is admiring your work lol.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

MjC said:


> hmmm after seeing this, im itching to give the headlights a light tint



Same i really like the light tint on it.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

How is the headlight distance with the tint like how much are you suffering because I live the look of tint I like it dark tho but I can't sacrifice light.. Wish they made a pop over light tint


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

K so i got asked alot of questions about the tint. For 1 I had laser eye surgery last year and since then i have amazing vision. 2nd I have HID's in heads and fogs. (6000k) Im not really a country driver so streetlights are in the masses in the city escarpment. If need be my fogs have a lighter tint giving sufficient lighting. Either way the output is still not that bad.

Here are two quick pics. Its finally getting warmer again, so if I remember ill take a better pic. 

View attachment 14019
View attachment 14020


----------

